#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  [照片]941112~13網聚照片精選

## Wolfy

德安購物中心篇

大家找了座位坐在一起以後.
酷必獅開始紀念品抽獎活動(很經典的XD)


請注意阿米的無影手刀...


不知道是誰開始的. 畫起了紀念合作畫.
目前是狼魂在畫圖. 還吸引了隔壁桌的小朋友來看.
這幾位小朋友也跟小犬玩的很高興喔. 還說要叫他以後要變成獸人XDDD


這就是最後的成品.
(不過後來在狗餐廳薩仔有加進來. 以後再掃瞄出來)


一些合照


這是小獸合照XD
不小心目擊到小犬對渥克斯襲胸XDDD


渥克斯獸性大發~~~撲獸撲獸!!!
撲在一起的結果就是滾成獸球(還蠻大顆的XD)


現在是頭文字-D的時間(D是海豚Dolphen的D)


鼓類的遊戲都難不倒C牛.
由於太鼓已經非常熟練了. 現在轉戰青春鼓王XD


庫羅的太鼓的功力也很強的.
看手部的殘影就知道囉~~~


至於小犬. 早就聽說他是跳舞類遊戲的高手了. 看來果然不假^^
(聚說打鼓也很強.只是沒機會見識到)


光線槍遊戲...對我來說是會一直接關的硬幣殺手.


所以我玩了這種時間固定的對戰的打罐子的遊戲.很好玩耶.
狐狸真的是神槍手. 我輸給他了~~~


不過憨V輸的更慘. 算是慘敗了(太憨是不可以跟別人決鬥的XDDD)


嗚阿~~~好有架勢....這是誰XDDD?

----------


## Wolfy

划船篇&火鍋店合照













火鍋店的合照.
再此對於第一天要回家的獸說聲抱歉. 讓你們吃飯吃的太趕了~~~
當天的火鍋店冷氣還壞掉...吃的滿身大汗+食慾下降.真不划算阿~~~
(天音:不然你是想吃多少???)

----------


## 狐狸

挖呀!!!太棒了~~!!!!!>X<""

有好多回憶呀..........



話說回來..對不起呀~V仔~那天讓你輸太慘了XD"....

改天去跟海豚爺拜"獅"一下吧~



好期待隔天爬山溫泉照片唷~~~~


(要好好追根找到蛛絲馬跡.......看看為什麼會變的這麼累...)..

----------


## PandaTwo

> 德安購物中心篇
> 
> 大家找了座位坐在一起以後.
> 酷必獅開始紀念品抽獎活動(很經典的XD)


嘿！我抽到了小辛巴的迪士尼公仔說～
好高興喔！
（謎：你這老獸也跟人家玩什麼新獸見面禮啊～）
（熊：可是和QB見了那麼多次面，他都沒給我抽咩～  :不要.不要:  ）




> 不知道是誰開始的. 畫起了紀念合作畫.
> 這就是最後的成品.
> (不過後來在狗餐廳薩仔有加進來. 以後再掃瞄出來)


嗚～因為筆沒水了～
熊貓變成慘白的熊貓了～
 :暈~:  




> 現在是頭文字-D的時間(D是海豚Dolphen的D)
> 
> 鼓類的遊戲都難不倒C牛.
> 由於太鼓已經非常熟練了. 現在轉戰青春鼓王XD
> 
> 庫羅的太鼓的功力也很強的.
> 看手部的殘影就知道囉~~~
> 
> 至於小犬. 早就聽說他是跳舞類遊戲的高手了. 看來果然不假^^
> ...


因為和辛巴還有百香到樓下去逛了～
所以眾獸的遊樂場大展身手一隻都沒看到～
現在想想覺得還真是有點可惜～
看人打電動也是一種樂趣啊～
^_^

（小時候放學時就常常在外面看了一個小時後才回家～^^）

----------


## 翔太

看了覺得．．．

不去是．．

很大的損失．．  :Shocked:  

我無言了．．

----------


## 藍狼

挖@@

拍了那麼多照片阿XD

超多回憶的><

幼狼~~

要多入鏡頭=ˇ=+


那天玩到不想回家說=^=

----------


## Wolfy

第二天的行程

第二天早起. 雖然有拖到一點時間. 不過還是去大坑登山步道稍微走了半小時.
對於平常老是坐在電腦前的獸. 應該還算適當的運動量(應該吧^^)


天氣還好. 沒有大太陽. 雖然差點下雨... 還好沒有.


這裡的登山步道大多是用圓木作成的階梯.
連扶手也是天然木頭作的. 感覺很高級也很自然.
不過一直往上爬樓梯可是很累的唷~~~


因為時間不太夠所以中途折返了. 
(大概有獸心裡鬆了一口氣吧^^其實還是有點累的)


這個木樓梯沒有說很寬.
兩個人要通過的話都得側身才能過呢. 
所以不能有太多人逗留再同一個地方.


有沒有想過這個問題---> 獅子跟老虎打架誰會贏???
下面就是答案^^ 獅仔被瘋虎吃掉了XDDD


還是來張合照做紀念.


終於可以洗到溫泉消除一下疲勞了~~~
這是在冬山溫泉的合照.


這是怎麼回事?
原來是海豚的肉體水花炸彈. 威力驚人. 受害範圍大XD


所以馬上引發戰爭. (體力都恢復了是吧XD)


到了狗餐廳. 終於見到了好不容易才見到的薩仔.
可惜薩仔好快就要走了. (要去補習. 好認真阿~~~)


寵物餐廳常常可以看到別人帶來的寵物.
這邊由於場地很大. 很多大型犬愛來.
我家的狗狗RUBY也來了. 不過跟哈士奇一比就變成小狗了.
嚇的花容失色. 對者其他大犬吠叫(還面露凶光XDDD)


要問在場的獸誰最好推?
看照片就知道了XD


渥: 咦? 哪裡有好推的獸???(搔頭)
(眾獸:就是你~~~~~)
感謝渥克斯阿. 沒有你就沒有這次的網聚^^

----------


## racoon

喔喔~~好盛大的網聚~~~而且...

為什麼連室內都能拍的那麼成功(忌妒)

而且每隻獸看起來都好大隻...連小犬也是...(應該沒看錯啦...只是還是很大隻...)

嗯~等明年有空我也會參加的~  :Smile:

----------


## sanari

好怨念啊～～～
怨念獸出現了．．．
怨念獸開始呼叫同伴．．．
怨念獸B～Z出現了．．．
怨念獸A～Z開始合體了．．．
怨念獸合體成怨念獸聚合體．．．
怨念獸聚合體開始對參加９４年１１月１２日跟１３日台中獸聚的獸們發動攻擊．．．
怨念獸聚合體發動怨念的一擊．．．
有參加９４年１１月１２日跟１３日台中獸聚的獸們，被怨念的一擊擊中，全部陣亡
哈～哈～～哈～～～

別理我，我瘋了．．．
一個想去卻不能去的獸留

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

本來是打算想去
但是由於聚會場次壓的很緊
班上的聯誼也是我在處理
所以沒啥時間去這場
本來已經壓出時間 但是又因為某幾隻不想看到我 加上 打工不給請假
只好作罷 
大家能夠開心就好 :D 
下次台中場次大概會是明年了 天氣冷了 大家記得穿衣服 :D

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

北極真的好毛唷~~~XD




> 寵物餐廳常常可以看到別人帶來的寵物. 
> 這邊由於場地很大. 很多大型犬愛來. 
> 我家的狗狗RUBY也來了. 不過跟哈士奇一比就變成小狗了. 
> 嚇的花容失色. 對者其他大犬吠叫(還面露凶光XDDD)


RUBY是幼狼家的狗狗?

如果可以參加到結束的話就可以看到推推渥了說~~XD

----------


## PandaTwo

> 好怨念啊～～～
> 怨念獸出現了．．．
> 怨念獸開始呼叫同伴．．．
> 怨念獸B～Z出現了．．．
> 怨念獸A～Z開始合體了．．．
> 怨念獸合體成怨念獸聚合體．．．
> 怨念獸聚合體開始對參加９４年１１月１２日跟１３日台中獸聚的獸們發動攻擊．．．
> 怨念獸聚合體發動怨念的一擊．．．
> 有參加９４年１１月１２日跟１３日台中獸聚的獸們，被怨念的一擊擊中，全部陣亡
> ...


早就有叫你星期五到新竹來～
我可以等你然後在帶你一起下去參加第一天的說～
這樣至少你也可以省下下台中的車錢～
我在路上也不會無聊說～
><

然後你也不會這麼怨念啦～^^

----------


## C牛

我的感想是...
頭髮該剪了...orz
已經脫離我本來的造型很久orz||||
讓大家看到這個樣子很抱歉 囧rz||||||||

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

除了怨念還是怨念阿......|||Orz
非常非常後悔沒請假然後跑去跟大家一起玩.............................
看著照片裡大家玩的這麼開心，心裡實在是有一種說不出的感覺...

----------


## 藍狼

裡面好像只有我穿橘色衣服＝　＝．．．

----------


## 咪汪

好....好像很好玩.....(怨念)

----------


## SHIBA INU

玩得超高興~~跟每一隻新認識的獸都有交流到^^~
大概大家都睡不夠、平常少運動吧!!所以"戲水"完都累了
不過明明都很累，百香卻是第一個累趴的^^"
到了犬餐廳已經沒力到不能撲狗狗們了~

----------


## VODKA狼

德安玩射擊罐子被電好慘我還蠻挫折的勒(狐狸給我記住="=)
爬山苦手,我果然是電腦前坐太久.....
後來泡溫泉就恢復元氣了^^
照片都很經典~收下了 謝謝喔~

----------


## Wolfy

最經典的是當大家的體力已經差不多了.....
從對面來的登山客說...

"你們大約走了1/5 還有80%"

聽了腳就軟了XDDDD

----------


## 和魯夫

羨慕,怨念.....
好快去.....
台灣.....
我要.....
去.....
我想去.....
我要.....
(謎:怨念中請無視)
P.S.渥克斯意思是"請推倒"嗎?

----------


## 嵐澤

看起來很熱鬧~

只見其形，不知其名....
都不知道哪只是哪只....= =

----------


## Kasar

啥!
薩仔是母狼!!
我一直以為牠是公狼耶
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
我也好想去喔
但是最近又段考....被逼在家裡寫數學
(期待著下次...)

----------


## VODKA狼

差點頭上被畫V
還好筆沒水了
不過我照片被註解了...所以好像沒差吼Orz(酣V...)

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

有什麼好驚訝的？！
可愛的母狼呀～～～XDD

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

可以的話請忽視真實性別~~~XD"

----------


## ocarina2112

> 最經典的是當大家的體力已經差不多了.....
> 從對面來的登山客說...
> 
> "你們大約走了1/5 還有80%"
> 
> 聽了腳就軟了XDDDD



你不覺得這台詞很耳熟嗎...orz~

搞不好他們是常年駐在那邊的登山客亡靈....orz~

----------


## Wolfy

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 最經典的是當大家的體力已經差不多了.....
> 從對面來的登山客說...
> "你們大約走了1/5 還有80%"
> 聽了腳就軟了XDDDD
> 
> 
> 你不覺得這台詞很耳熟嗎...orz~
> 搞不好他們是常年駐在那邊的登山客亡靈....orz~


會說"直直走就會到了~~~"的比較恐怖XD

我跟海豚決定下次一定要走完全程.

----------


## ocarina2112

> 會說"直直走就會到了~~~"的比較恐怖XD
> 
> 我跟海豚決定下次一定要走完全程.


下次要去走完全程前找我~
我也還沒走完過那個@@

(叫百香一起帶豆豆去晃一定很好玩XP)

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 會說"直直走就會到了~~~"的比較恐怖XD
> 
> 我跟海豚決定下次一定要走完全程.
> 
> 
> 下次要去走完全程前找我~
> 我也還沒走完過那個@@
> ...


你想看豆子討打樣是吧= ="
帶他去我會爬得更累@@"

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

這就是最後的成品.
(不過後來在狗餐廳薩仔有加進來. 以後再掃瞄出來)


注意歐!!小犬也有畫歐!!
在我畫的Q版渥克斯的左腳邊
有一個很小的"犬"字
XD


這是小獸合照XD
不小心目擊到小犬對渥克斯襲胸XDDD



小犬你這傢伙= =......

----------


## 綠風

真好...大家都可以板聚
在外國的獸都只能看照片保眼福T^T





題外話:

不知道怎說...
被襲胸者的表情似乎很陶醉@@

----------


## 小犬

我是無辜的阿阿 阿~~~~
我才沒有襲胸哩~~~
是小渥自己靠上來讓我摸的(歐!?)
那個時候我在錯亂啦....=0=b

那幾個小朋友真的很好玩..猜拳技術超高
我一直輸給他們..OTZ

P.S小朋友記得長大一起當獸人歐(被毆飛)

----------


## 月狼

是兩獸相悅吧...XD"

不是襲來襲去襲的很開心嗎XD

----------


## Ming

小鬼發燒不能去時.....怨念+1

看過照片後.....怨念+10!!!!!!!
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
我恨ㄚ～～～～～～～～～～(不過還是把照片收集起來...)

----------


## ocarina2112

> 小鬼發燒不能去時.....怨念+1
> 
> 看過照片後.....怨念+10!!!!!!!
>           
> 我恨ㄚ～～～～～～～～～～(不過還是把照片收集起來...)


為什麼命狼你這麼一說...

我就想到打扮感覺上很像店員的薩仔...XP"

(本來還忘了有這回事的XD)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 作者: Ming
> 
> 小鬼發燒不能去時.....怨念+1
> 
> 看過照片後.....怨念+10!!!!!!!
>           
> 我恨ㄚ～～～～～～～～～～(不過還是把照片收集起來...)
> 
> 
> ...


嘎
我會像店員喔@@
是因為我沉默的在那邊晃的關係嗎XD?

----------


## 和魯夫

> 嘎
> 我會像店員喔@@
> 是因為我沉默的在那邊晃的關係嗎XD?


做店員也不錯= =
總比永遠無法出現的好.....

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

襲胸的事就當作沒發生吧XD

其實我一開始也把薩仔當店員.....XD

----------


## 蝕狼

好幸福哦！
不過旅途上沒有突發狀況嗎？
好希望也能去哦T.T

迷聲：笨蛋，等你上高中再說啦
蝕說：嗚~嗚~嗚~，小氣鬼！
*迷說：你找死嗎〝_ 〞！*看我翔龍+迴旋踢500連擊蝕說：哇阿！
蝕狼慘死在血泊當中...

----------


## ocarina2112

> 襲胸的事就當作沒發生吧XD
> 
> 其實我一開始也把薩仔當店員.....XD


(薩仔穿著有可愛的狼腳印的服裝出現在狗餐廳
不想把他跟餐廳裡的店員做連想也很難啊XD)

----------


## 大貓貓

網聚啊(望天)
去的話全場都冷掉了吧=.=~
(冷場專家一名)
除非...
不顧一切=  =+
(迷:等你長大再說吧=  =)
(ME:對啦...現在只能等獸團來我們店裡了=  =+)

----------


## 洛思緹

你們是去哪裡玩?
是約樂園的獸友出去玩嗎?
希望有天哪些獸友也能約我出去玩^^
可以的話請寄信:die00063@yahoo.com.tw
感謝^^
我還沒跟網友出去玩的經驗^^

----------

